# Coasting question



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Peter

Sorry to get you thinking on a sunday !!

I have produced a lot of follies & at day 9 scan I had at least 15 on each ovary. Hosp stopped my stims and I am now just on synarel. I developed ohss last time & was hospitalised. So they are coasting me.

I am due for ec on thursday & need to levels to come down by tuesday night for the trigger injection.

My question is this, saturday my blood test showed 17000 & today sunday it showed 28000. If the levels can jump so much overnight, can they also come down a lot as well ?. Obviously I need them to be within normal range so that I can proceed to ec & the final injection. Lastly whats the longest length that you can be coasted for before the eggs are out of date so to speak?

Thanks Peter, best wishes Amanda


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Amanda2003 said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> Sorry to get you thinking on a sunday !!
> 
> ...


----------

